# Management or Marketing Degree?



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

I have already come to the conclusion that an art degree won't be able to sustain a family in the long run. What I need to know now is  which degree to persue. Management or Marketing? I'm not too keen on the differences since I'm only a rising senior in high school, so I'd like some advice from someone whos already studying at college.

P.S. I'm planning on starting a business for all these fields of photog; fashion editorials, weddings, events.

My website.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

There are a _lot_ of business majors out there, and 95% of them are joke students. Unless you go to a very good and competitive business school, having a business degree isn't a very good idea, IMO. If you can get into Stanford or Harvard, then you'll do fine. Otherwise, business degrees are pretty derpy.

I would suggest minoring in a business degree, such as management. I would not get a marketing degree, but would take lots of electives in marketing. If your school has a good sociology program, you'll learn more about marketing there, provided that you can apply what you learn.

A fine art degree is a good idea IMO. Art directors and clients want a photographer with a solid visual vocabulary, not a smooth talking salesman. Your work is quite good, but it lacks a solid sense of purpose, there is a missing element which I think you will gain through a classical fine art education. The business end is important, but to truly be successful having a fine art background will be equally important.

Also consider who is telling you not to get a fine art degree. If it's you, that's great. But if it's your parents, that's not so good. As a creative person, do you really think you'll feel satisfied enough to truly be active in your education with a bunch of straight-laced squares? Will you be yet another of the 95% of business majors who aren't really interested in business, but chose business because it's "practical"? Trust me, there are already enough of them. Education is too expensive to push papers for a degree you're not interested in, and more important, you'll end up learning less in the long run.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

So would you suggest I study photography and minor in business management? Or how about even dual-majoring in both?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

I think so. Dual majors are pretty worthless, and if your business does not pan out may even make you appear overqualified. One option that might work is to get a AA in business administration and a BFA. I would suggest getting a BFA since this would open your options for an MFA.

You can get a MFA with a BS or BA, but it will be much harder to get accepted. I think the only reason to get a dual major though to to avoid graduating.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, makes a lot of sense. I watched a documentary of ex NASA scientists that were "overqualified" and couldn't find jobs. But, I'm a noob and i know you won't have  all the answers, how would I be able to get an associates in business and a bfa in photog? Would I be able to do this in all 4 years of undergraduate studies? Or should I focus on one or the other first?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

BTW - I think a business degree teaches you a vocabulary which makes you look good to the boss, I think people are pretty much born with good business sense, or more commonly they learn it through painful trial and error. There are certainly some basic accounting and book keeping skills that can be taught, but from my experience, it's mostly just a bunch of baloney.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

It's true! I mean, look at me. I'm only 16 and I have a pretty successful fashion photography business underway. People just need to learn how to use common sense and practice orginizational skills. Did you see my last reply? ^^^


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw, and here is my reply 

It's increasingly difficult to get a bachelors degree in four years, and I really think that "slow and steady" is the better route to take. It's way better to take 12cr/hr and get straight A's than to take 15cr/hr and get B's and C's.

College work, especially fine art, is much more demanding than highschool work. Sure, you can just "do the assignment" and get a B, but to really excel you have to push the envelope a bit further. Fine art is especially tricky, because grades are so inflated. It's easy to get an A in an art class, but art is such a who's who kind of field that you have to go above and beyond to get any recognition. This may not be so important to you if you're sure you're not seeking an MFA or plan to chase after the galley scene, but still, it's good to keep those options open.

So i wouldn't expect to finish in four years. If you can, that's great. But over time you'll find really putting yourself into your college education is more valuable than finishing quickly.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

And what about the associates? Would you suggest it during or after?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

before. About 2/3 of it will apply towered your bachelors degree. Also you cannot apply any pell grants towered an AA after you get a BFA, since pell grants may only be used towered your first undergraduate degree.

Also applying federal aid to more than one institution can be tremendously difficult. If you're paying out of pocket, then maybe you would consider doing it simutaniously, but only with care such that you don't end up redoing gen eds.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 13, 2012)

BTW- have you considered where you plan to get a BFA?


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 13, 2012)

Well thanks. _A lot_. I've been struggling with this decision for a while. I think I just need to have a balance.I'm an artist as well, so a bfa would help in that area, while the AA will give me enough general info to handle a business.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 14, 2012)

And my top schools are Mason Gross @ Rutgers, MECA, SVA and RISD. Theres Yale but thats farfetched.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2012)

Consider RIT and SCAD as well. RIT has a good commercial program. MECA is an interesting place, though they are a very traditional fine art education, while you seem much more commercial oriented.

I wouldn't trust SVA.


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 14, 2012)

I've considered SCAD, I'm not sure if I'd like the distance and totally new environment though. And I don't know if I prefer traditional or commercial art. I love traditional artists, but I don't seem to have the patience to paint detailed landscapes or portraits haha. Guess thats why I take to photog so well.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2012)

You don't need to be a realist to succeed in art school, nor do you have to be particularly good with all the mediums. You're expected to find a medium that works, and expose yourself to a variety of different styles. But hell, if I had to master ceramics I would have dropped out a lot sooner than I did!

If you're any good, you'll be able to apply your fine art background to commercial photography. If you're not so good, then you'll sit around and mope about how the crappy senior portraits you're forced to produce to pay the bills aren't "real art". Dig it?


----------



## emeliataveras (Jul 14, 2012)

Hahahaha with my history of a short attention span, let's just hope I actually stick to photos


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2012)

What's worse is that fine art education kind of ruins people, making them think there is a higher purpose, and that creating art is more important than making money!


----------

